# Pushpole holder mounting details



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

I bought a used Ankona Cayenne last summer and went to secure my 21 foot stiffy hybrid to the plastic VMarine push pole holders when I noticed the bend in the pole was pretty severe. Not knowing much about this I left it as is and took the boat fishing. Ended up in some decent chop and then... BOOM...the middle push pole holder broke off of its base plate. I contacted VMarine and they sent me the aluminum base plates at no charge. The pushpole holders were installed by the previous owner of the boat and I think he installed the middle one too far off center from the outer two. What sort of offset/total distance from bow to stern do people recommend?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have no idea. Or just put your pole on there start bending the middle to where you think it won't come out, them mark it, put your holder there.
If you want some holders that last a life time and are warranted for ever try Accon marine


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I'll measure my V Marine ones when I get home. I will say it has a pretty severe bend and has resulted in the pole popping out of the holders in choppy water. But, a resolution for me was to slide the pole further back in the holders so less was hanging over the bow. No more issues.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

windblows said:


> I'll measure my V Marine ones when I get home. I will say it has a pretty severe bend and has resulted in the pole popping out of the holders in choppy water. But, a resolution for me was to slide the pole further back in the holders so less was hanging over the bow. No more issues.



Also previous owner could've had a glass pole ( softer ) or a
longer pole ( becomes more flexible like a 23' ) or lastly installed wrong... VMarine has great service like most other companies today!
~ Kevin


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

I am thinking they were installed wrong... to be honest its a little scary how much bend is in the pole when mounted. Any recommendations on how to mend this? if i move the center holder back towards the center-line of the outer two holders how would I fill the holes in the deck?


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

skinny_waters said:


> I am thinking they were installed wrong... to be honest its a little scary how much bend is in the pole when mounted. Any recommendations on how to mend this? if i move the center holder back towards the center-line of the outer two holders how would I fill the holes in the deck?


post pic of its current placement with pole in and then i can help on what/which to move for ya...
i know its not our brand but i can help you.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Here are a few pics, I don’t have any of the actual bend in the pushpole bc the middle plate is broken at the moment


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I think you can contact stiffy. They will tell you the proper spacing for the pole you have. The PO must have had fiberglass because that’s a lot of bend.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

skinny_waters said:


> View attachment 26210
> View attachment 26211
> View attachment 26212
> Here are a few pics, I don’t have any of the actual bend in the pushpole bc the middle plate is broken at the moment



OK...Here's my thoughts based off what I see. I'd actually get two larger base plates and move the front holder off the skid line and move a tad further outside. just a inch over and it will give a bunch of "relief" to some of the bend. The 2nd thing i'd do is move the middle also like you were already planning...in a perfect situation i like 1-3" bend in pole and yes, this is an example of holders installed wrong as a whole. if i was ordering the boat new i would ask for the poling platform to have the legs tighter to the motor giving more clearance and use of the back deck. Then id move the front pp holder back 3-6" and the last pp holder tuck in 1-2" from current spot and BAM, installed. If you plan to keep the boat for awhile you can always take the pp holders off, sell the current platform and get a new one made, re-do the skid and reapply the pp holders.
Also start with the middle pp holder first on the plate as that may be the fix for it without moving the front one at all...
If you have a buddy nearby with a 23' ppp try that as well and see the how the scope looks as longer pole takes more bend or shorter pole of reg. glass can as well...
my .02 and hope this helps?
if you need anything else, call me at 321.217.1086
my cell...
Kev


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ha, I just noticed it looks like they installed the holders with the bend backwards.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

The pushpole came with the boat actually, I don't think the guy ever used the pole or even really put it on the boat... otherwise the plate would have broke before I even bought the boat. I think i will just start with moving the middle PP holder in and see how that works out. I do wish the poling platform was less wide to give more room on the back deck but it doesn't bother me enough to spend time and money on getting a new one put in. Any words of advice for repairing the holes that will be left from moving the middle PP holder? Can this be done very easily? I very much appreciate your help Kevin, thank you.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

skinny_waters said:


> The pushpole came with the boat actually, I don't think the guy ever used the pole or even really put it on the boat... otherwise the plate would have broke before I even bought the boat. I think i will just start with moving the middle PP holder in and see how that works out. I do wish the poling platform was less wide to give more room on the back deck but it doesn't bother me enough to spend time and money on getting a new one put in. Any words of advice for repairing the holes that will be left from moving the middle PP holder? Can this be done very easily? I very much appreciate your help Kevin, thank you.



The wider/bigger plate may cover all holes and give you A EXTRA INCH which might be enough...or take current plate out, and place the screws back in. Not the best look but repairing non-skid isn't easy...we can try, but it would be better to do the whole thing at one time. I'm sure if you prep the work and do just the deck you can get it done for around $1k-$1500 done right by the aftermarket guys out there...new platform is around $600+ as a average price. But if you sell your current one you should get $200-300 so that would help.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

To clarify, these PP holders were NOT installed by Ankona. They were done by the previous owner.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

East Cape said:


> The wider/bigger plate may cover all holes and give you A EXTRA INCH which might be enough...or take current plate out, and place the screws back in. Not the best look but repairing non-skid isn't easy...we can try, but it would be better to do the whole thing at one time. I'm sure if you prep the work and do just the deck you can get it done for around $1k-$1500 done right by the aftermarket guys out there...new platform is around $600+ as a average price. But if you sell your current one you should get $200-300 so that would help.


That's a shit load of money for a misplaced PP holder... damn.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

skinny_waters said:


> That's a shit load of money for a misplaced PP holder... damn.


Thats why I asked "IF" he was keeping the boat I'd re-do the non-skid and new platform.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

skinny_waters said:


> I am thinking they were installed wrong... to be honest its a little scary how much bend is in the pole when mounted. Any recommendations on how to mend this? if i move the center holder back towards the center-line of the outer two holders how would I fill the holes in the deck?


Marine Tex


----------



## DNR471 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hammertechmarine.com makes an offset for gheenoe's that takes out the bend. You could probably use the same mounting holes.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

You might get the large baseplates to help with the middle holder. I wouldn't put them on the ends.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

You can see from your pics the original installer simply followed the lines of the boat rather than a proper bend. They did the same on my boat. Every pic I see of V-Marines installed on guide boats that use their push pole significantly shows hardly any bend. Here is how East Cape installs them:


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

skinny_waters said:


> That's a shit load of money for pga misplaced PP holder... damn.


----------

